# Should polls be used by congregations?



## Stephen (Apr 15, 2008)

Should polls and surveys be used by churches to determine doctrine and practice?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 15, 2008)

Stephen said:


> Should polls and surveys be used by churches to determine doctrine and practice?



Isn't that Congregationalism.


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 15, 2008)

Polls should be used to gain valuable feedback on any number of issues in the church, particularly in larger congregations, but NOT for determining doctrine.


----------



## Stephen (Apr 15, 2008)

joshua said:


> Or should doctrine and practice _determine _our polls?



Now I know why you are the administrator of this fine establishment,


----------



## Stephen (Apr 15, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Stephen said:
> 
> 
> > Should polls and surveys be used by churches to determine doctrine and practice?
> ...




 I know this to be the case for some. Even PCA churches are falling prey to this pragmatic practice. I think it would be helpful if someone could do a poll on this very issue and determine if polls and surveys are not some form of "new measures."


----------



## JBaldwin (Apr 15, 2008)

I was horrified a few years ago when someone in the church suggested that we do a poll to see what kind of music people wanted and what type of fellowship gatherings we should have, etc. I was glad that pastor put a stop to it.


----------



## Stephen (Apr 15, 2008)

JBaldwin said:


> I was horrified a few years ago when someone in the church suggested that we do a poll to see what kind of music people wanted and what type of fellowship gatherings we should have, etc. I was glad that pastor put a stop to it.



Amen! I have known of PCA churches that have not only taken polls to determine the kind of worship the congregation wanted but also taken polls to determine what kind of minister to call or what to look for in a minister. Is this not the work of the session who seeks wisdom from the LORD?


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm the idiot who answered yes. I didn't read the full question - please disregard.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Apr 15, 2008)

Uh-uh


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 15, 2008)

ColdSilverMoon said:


> I'm the idiot who answered yes. I didn't read the full question - please disregard.


Was wondering, "Who in the world?!" or at least, "Who on the PB?!!"


----------



## Stephen (Apr 15, 2008)

ColdSilverMoon said:


> I'm the idiot who answered yes. I didn't read the full question - please disregard.





I must confess that I was being somewhat mischevious (which my wife will affirm) and tried to confuse people. I am getting Spring fever up here in Nova Scotia. You can always vote again. This is the beauty of the American system, you can vote as many times as you want


----------



## Stephen (Apr 15, 2008)

ColdSilverMoon said:


> I'm the idiot who answered yes. I didn't read the full question - please disregard.




At least you did not vote "other."


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 15, 2008)

What do you mean by doctrine AND practice?


On the the admission and dismissal of members and baptisms, how much should the congregations be involved. The NT speaks of the whole church agreeing on many aspects. The doctrine need not change (because even congregational churches have statements of faith) but practices vary from those that are closely hinged to doctrine and those that are loosely hinged to doctrine.

I see a lot of congregational involvement in the NT.


----------



## ModernPuritan? (Apr 15, 2008)

churches should poll the congregation only if hte pastor in his sermon intends to put "Doctrine, reproof, instruction, and training" in his sermon. failure to poll and warn before hand may cause the congregation to feel guilty. we dont want them to feel guilty but rather give them a boost for the coming week.


----------

